# Iphone 6s photo ?



## arthall111 (Dec 21, 2016)

What would cause this?









Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Was the flash on?


----------



## arthall111 (Dec 21, 2016)

No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowstalker (Feb 12, 2017)

Water in your lense 

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowstalker (Feb 12, 2017)

Or a spec of dust

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------

